# Kokanee Salmon Run Causey Reservoir



## Sombeech (Sep 10, 2007)

Has anybody checked out the Kokanee Salmon run this year?

I filmed this at Causey Reservoir last Thursday, pretty cool to see.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

That is awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Very cool!!


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Just one question. Why were you walking through the stream? You're crushing eggs with every step and causing silt to flow downstream and cover more eggs.

The river is closed until the end of the month.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Sombeech (Sep 10, 2007)

I was aware of restrictions on catching them, not of stepping on rocks in the river.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Fishrmn said:


> Just one question. Why were you walking through the stream? You're crushing eggs with every step and causing silt to flow downstream and cover more eggs.
> 
> The river is closed until the end of the month.
> 
> ⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


I was actually thinking this earlier but wasn't positive, folks are supposed to avoid any contact with them during the spawn.


----------



## Sombeech (Sep 10, 2007)

Could somebody define this better though? I only know that catching them during this time is restricted, because I did some research before I went up. 

Hundreds of people are watching the kokanee run this year. No signs or warnings otherwise. Horses crossing the river everyday. Groups of horses. 

Maybe it would be wise for some signage where the trail comes down to the creek. 

Keep in mind, I'm not standing behind the camera, I've got the gopro on a fairly long pole. I wasn't sloshing through the dirt stirring up silt. 

But hey, others will, and if this is illegal, we need to get the word out. How are you going to control which rocks a horse stands on in the river?


----------



## Sombeech (Sep 10, 2007)

I appreciate the feedback though


----------



## Sombeech (Sep 10, 2007)

While I'm at it.... I also agree that scaring and harassing the fish is even morally wrong. But you'll see in my opening clip and at 2:10 that I am clearly not scaring the fish.


----------



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

That was fun to watch I think you did OK
what Go Pro camera are you using


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

That was cool


----------



## Sombeech (Sep 10, 2007)

troller said:


> That was fun to watch I think you did OK
> what Go Pro camera are you using


Thanks.

This one was filmed with a GoPro Hero3+


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Very nice video Sombeech...thanks for sharing. Good to see you again !


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

How far up the canyon did you go? I was there at the end of August and they had just started. here is a picture I took.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Cool video. Lucky you weren't doing the 'San Juan Shuffle' or you'd get a real lecture.-----SS


----------



## Sombeech (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah I'm not really sure what all the fuss was about with me walking in the river because the Utah DWR and had absolutely no problem with it and they posted it on their page


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

How big did the little smokies get this year/?


----------

